# Quale supporto per un backup di dati ?

## orionx77

Ciao a tutti !

mi trovo ad avere molte foto e video da metter al sicuro nel tempo, ho pensatio di masterizzare dvd di diverse marche ,visto che non mi fido cecamente di nessuna in particolare in quanto a durata nel tempo.Fare due copie per ogni dvd in modo da tenerne uno per la consultazione e uno come originale da prendere solo in caso si danneggi quello per consultazione. Qualche altro consiglio ?

stavo pensando di  comprare un disco usb esterno per tenere gli originali (non per consultazione) dite che duri di piu' nel tempo rispetto ad un dvd masterizzato ?

Se uso dvd e' il caso di rifarne copie nuove ogni tot di anni ?

penso sia un argomento che possa interesare un po tutti  :Smile: 

ne parliamo ??

grazie !

----------

## .:chrome:.

dipende da cosa devi farne del backup. se dev essere qualcosa che vuoi utilizzare "al volo" va bene il DVD, ma ha la rottura che non puoi fare backp incrementali.

quando si tratta di backup io preferisco usare i DAT. secondo me sono davvero il top.

a questo punto ti tieni il tuo archivio, e poi il DAT pronto da sfoderare in caso succeda qualcosa di spiacevole

----------

## orionx77

si tratta di foto e video personali vacanze e altri eventi. 

non devo implementarli solo tenerli per sicurezza visto che ho tutto  sull'hard disk e ho paura che un giorni non funzioni piu' a causa di un difetto meccanico o altro.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Quote:*   

> Se uso dvd e' il caso di rifarne copie nuove ogni tot di anni ?

 

è noto che la durata di CD e DVD è di massimo 5 anni, poi iniziano a perdere i dati, dal 2005 il GIPWoG (National Institute of Standards and Technology's Government Information Preservation Working Group) sta sviluppando una nuova tecnologia per creare supporti magnetici con date di scadenza più ampi (dai 20 anni in su);

----------

## !equilibrium

 *orionx77 wrote:*   

> non devo implementarli solo tenerli per sicurezza visto che ho tutto  sull'hard disk e ho paura che un giorni non funzioni piu' a causa di un difetto meccanico o altro.

 

questo è il rischio che corri ad usare fotocamere digitali, considera che la vita media di una memory card è ancora più bassa di un DVD  :Wink:  per questo e per altre ottime ragione tutte le mie foto sono su pellicola medioformato (durata garantita non inferiore ai 120 anni).

----------

## funkoolow

io per i miei backup importanti ho attuato la soluzione "cassetto hd rimovibile", montandoci dentro un hd da 80gb che inserisco all'occorrenza e che tengo sincronizzato (circa 1 volta / settimana) con i miei dati importanti grazie al supremo rsync  :Wink: 

----------

## Ilvalle

Io utilizzo un semplicissimo hd esterno con questo semplicissimo script.

```

etti@rella ~ $ cat /usr/local/bin/backup_home 

#!/bin/bash 

rsync  -avz /home/etti/ /mnt/home/ && date > /mnt/home/ULTIMO_BACKUP.txt 

```

Volendo puoi controllare che il device sia davvero montato,prima di eseguire rsync.

Paolo

----------

## Peach

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> quando si tratta di backup io preferisco usare i DAT. secondo me sono davvero il top.

 

che data di scadenza hanno i DAT ( soprattutto rispetto ai cd la cui breve durata è -ahimé- tristemente nota )?

Ho davvero bisogno di un supporto rimovibile e non soggetto a tempeste magnetiche che duri sufficientemente per mettere il backup di tutti i miei lavori... anche se temo di conoscere la risposta....

----------

## .:chrome:.

non ho nessun nastro più vecchio di quattro anni, ma in questi quattro anni non mi hanno mai tradito una volta.

ho recuperato anche vecchie cassette non vecchie più di 10 anni. anche da quelle leggo e scrivo regolarmente

----------

## Kernel78

Secondo me il dvd è molto comodo e su quelli riscrivibili puoi fare anche backup incrementali se usi UDF  :Cool: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Secondo me il dvd è molto comodo e su quelli riscrivibili puoi fare anche backup incrementali se usi UDF 

 

eh si... ma il problema è l'affidabilità. il DVD, anche se RW, ha un ciclo di vita molto breve, e sei anche limitato sulla quantità di scritture per settore

----------

## Peach

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Secondo me il dvd è molto comodo e su quelli riscrivibili puoi fare anche backup incrementali se usi UDF 

 

non so, per esperienza personale ho il terrore di CD/DVD.. soprattutto per i cd, sia chiaro, visto che la mia esperienza con i dvd è recente. Ho sempre rischiato grosso comprando supporti che sembravano buoni ma in realtà non lo erano. Ultimamente mi sono invece trovato MOLTO bene con i "Tuffdisc" (vedi nierle.de )

----------

## Kernel78

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Secondo me il dvd è molto comodo e su quelli riscrivibili puoi fare anche backup incrementali se usi UDF  
> 
> eh si... ma il problema è l'affidabilità. il DVD, anche se RW, ha un ciclo di vita molto breve, e sei anche limitato sulla quantità di scritture per settore

 

Non ho idea di quali possano essere le vostre esigenze ma per me 6 dvd rw con backup incrementale a rotazione su 5 (il lunedi uno, il martedi un altro ...) e un backup full il fine settimana sul 6° è più che sufficente e affidabile, anche se decido di cambiare i dvd dopo un anno per sicurezza è cmq pratico, almeno IMHO.

Sulla longevità del supporto devo dire che, pur sapendo della limitata possibilità di riscrittura, non ho mai avuto problemi nemmeno su un cdrw che uso da 4 anni (per uso privato e con frequenza d'uso variabile nel tempo quindi non pesno sia una stima rigorosa).

----------

## makoomba

io uso normali hd eide in raid1 (rsync backup) + hd di sicurezza.

è una soluzione più costosa rispetto ai dvd, ma ho il backup sempre "online" a disposizione dei client.

----------

## Kernel78

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> io uso normali hd eide in raid1 (rsync backup) + hd di sicurezza.
> 
> è una soluzione più costosa rispetto ai dvd, ma ho il backup sempre "online" a disposizione dei client.

 

Di sciruo è anche più affidabile e longeva  :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

I vecchi magneto ottici a cassetta? Se non sbaglio dovrebbero avere grosse longevità

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Di sciruo è anche più affidabile e longeva 

 

uhm... gli hard disk sono supporti con una mortalità altissima. vedi il caso IBM UltraStar

mi fido degli hard disk quanto una mucca può fidarsi di un macellaio

----------

## makoomba

non posso fornire un dato statistico preciso, tuttavia mi sento di affermare che

probabilità rottura contemporea di 3 hd << probabilità che mucca sopravviva ad incontro con macellaio

----------

## funkoolow

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Di sciruo è anche più affidabile e longeva  
> 
> uhm... gli hard disk sono supporti con una mortalità altissima. vedi il caso IBM UltraStar
> 
> mi fido degli hard disk quanto una mucca può fidarsi di un macellaio

 

mi sembra un affermazione un pò troppo esagerata. Ho avuto per le mani uno di quegli schifosi IBM (che nel mio caso però erano deskstar) ed in effetti mi ha dato un sacco di problemi, pur senza esplodere e lasciarmi all'improvviso. Penso che se se ne ha cura in maniera adeguata (ad esempio rimuovo l'hd quando non devo fare il backup, per non lasciarlo usurare inutilmente) e si attuano soluzioni multipossibilità (tipo aggiunta di backup su dvd 1/mese), la protezione può risultare pressochè totale.

(e il case deflagrò incenerendo la pila di dvd nei pressi)

----------

## !equilibrium

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> non posso fornire un dato statistico preciso, tuttavia mi sento di affermare che
> 
> probabilità rottura contemporea di 3 hd << probabilità che mucca sopravviva ad incontro con macellaio

 

le mucche possono correre, i 3 HDs no, quindi il macellaio fa a fettine i 3 HDs

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## makoomba

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> le mucche possono correre, i 3 HDs no, quindi il macellaio fa a fettine i 3 HDs

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

io ho avuto per le mani una macchina per produzione con tre meravigliosi UltraStar (fortunatamente in RAID-5)

uno si è guastato dopo una settimana che l'avevo scartato, e messo al suo posto, lontano da vibrazioni, campi magnetici o altro.

un altro si è guastato un anno dopo. nel promo caso era un difetto elettrico. nel secondo meccanico.

sono stati sostituiti con due maxtor. il terzo è sopravvissuto, ma non mi spiego il motivo.

non ho visto solo IBM fare questa fine. ricordo un tizio che era venuto a comprare un 120 GB quando erano appena usciti. ha voluto un maxtor perché erano solidi. dopo tre mesi è tornato indietro con il disco rotto. quasi piangeva. fortunatamente abbiamo recuperato i dati.

con le densità di memorizzazione raggiunte oggi, e le precisioni delle testine, non mi sembra affatto inverosimile che gli hard disk siano diventati dei supporti delicatissimi. molto più di quanto nn fossero anni fa.

con queste premesse, io non mi fido.

----------

## makoomba

anch'io ho tumulato una discreta quantità di hd (maxtor), ma ciò non mi impedisce di continuare ad usarli (altre marche)

l'importante, per me, è non affidare i dati ad un singolo hd e sostituire immediatamente l'eventuale pezzo difettoso.

uso un raid1 di cui viene fatto quotidianamente il sync su un altro disco montato solo per l'operazione: tanto basta a soddisfare un livello di paranoia oggettivamente elevato.

la scelta del supporto dipende dalla strategia che adotto per il backup di clients e servers: rsync + hardlinks.

il vantaggio consiste nell'avere a disposizione un sistema di backup/revisione automatico e trasparente che consente il ripristino immediato di qualsiasi file, anche nelle sue "precenti incarnazioni".

lo svantaggio sta nei costi e qui il discorso divente soggettivo.

in ogni caso, non è in dubbio la sicurezza di quei dati.

----------

## orionx77

vedo con piacere che l'argomento interessa a molti.  :Smile: 

mi sembra di capire che il supporto piu' sicuro sia DAT anche se ancora non so cosa sia   :Laughing:   mi informero' 

degli HD non mi fido neppuro io, anche se non sono un amministratore di sistema o altro. Ma da semplice utente di desktop ho gia perso 3 HD ed in effetti due erano IBM , quindi anche se lo userei solo nel momento di buckup non voglio comunque rischiare.

al momento passero'  come dicevo all'idea l'idea dei dvd di varie marche con la riserva di farne altre nuove copie ogni 3-4 anni , non si tratta di dati di clienti solo mie foto e video personali che pero' vorrei rivedere da vecchio !! come i filmini senza audio di mio padre che ancora funzionano !!

erano megliori i supporti di un tempo   :Laughing: 

grazie !!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *orionx77 wrote:*   

> mi sembra di capire che il supporto piu' sicuro sia DAT anche se ancora non so cosa sia    mi informero' 

 

http://h18006.www1.hp.com/storage/tapestorage/tapedrives.html

----------

## gutter

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> non posso fornire un dato statistico preciso, tuttavia mi sento di affermare che
> 
> probabilità rottura contemporea di 3 hd << probabilità che mucca sopravviva ad incontro con macellaio

 

Ho sempre pensato che i sistemisti siano le migliori "spalle" per gli spettacoli cabarettistici, adesso ne ho la conferma   :Very Happy: 

----------

## makoomba

è un lavoro che devi prendere con lo spirito giusto  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

non é la panacea di tutti i mali, ma se scegliete il dvd, c'e' questo programma che vi aiuta a sostituire il supporto prima che sia troppo tardi  :Wink: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=81290

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> non é la panacea di tutti i mali, ma se scegliete il dvd, c'e' questo programma che vi aiuta a sostituire il supporto prima che sia troppo tardi 
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=81290
> 
> Coda

 

Piú che a "sostituire il supporto" mi sembra di capire che aiuti a recuperare i dati anche dopo che il disco si é danneggiato... naturalmente a patto di avergli lasciato calcolare i codici di controllo *prima* del danneggiamento.

Oppure ho capito male io?

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   non é la panacea di tutti i mali, ma se scegliete il dvd, c'e' questo programma che vi aiuta a sostituire il supporto prima che sia troppo tardi 
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=81290
> 
> Coda 
> ...

 

quello che ho capito é che puoi sottoporre i dischi a verifica, sia prima che comincino a dare segni di cedimento, sia dopo che qualche segno lo danno.

chiaramente é psecificato che c'e' un limite anche all'impossibile, per cui se ci sono errori che superano l'ECC, non si riesce a leggere il disco   :Wink: 

Coda

----------

